# dogtra model: 200NCP gold



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

has anyone tried this collar? im looking at collars and not interested in spending over $$250


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Kevin,

It's a great collar. I've had my 2-dog unit for 4 years with no problems. When I worked at Cabelas, this was the number 1 selling collar. Some will tell you it's not enough for a lab, but I haven't come across that issue at all.

It's a great buy for $200.

Mike


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

It works fine but a full power one works better. I started out with one but I was always worried about getting the transmitter wet when hunting water so I got the 1700 model that is all waterproof.

I'll sell ya mine if you want it, used less then a year :wink:


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

If going with Dogtra the 1600 is a Great collar!!! I have sold several 200's but it seems that the 1600 is one of the top as far as Dogtra..I am having a Great collar sale going so please contact me if interested in a price quote...


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

The best collar I ahve tried for the money... every feature you in a training "tool".


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks guys i compared this one and a sport dog one.....i went with the sport dog because both the reciver and transmitter are submersible, and i can see myself being an idiot and getting the dogtra one to wet.. thanks alot guys


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

I have been using the Sport Dog 400 for over a year now, it is quite sophisticated with all its options. The limited range (400yards) hasn't been a problem for me. I did get the model for stubborn dogs, and I typically use it near the highest setting since lower ones don't seem to get through to my psycho pup. The unit seems pretty rugged, I've had it in the marsh a lot, never dropped it in the water but its been plenty muddy. I like having the transmitter around my neck, that keeps it handy. It is still holding a charge well after a lot of use, I don't know when I'll need to get a new battery. It has been a very useful tool for training psycho pup, it gets used fairly infrequently these days.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah the range was a problem once when she was liek 150 yards away in the flowers but it still gave her enof to turn back to me, i just dont let her get outa range since ive been using it she listens great with or without it completly changed her OB... great tool


----------

